# Surf fishing 2/23



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Made it out for a couple of hours yesterday evening. Managed 3 black drum and a pompano. Caught 2 of the drum on ghost shrimp which I caught on the sound side after trying out a slurp gun I made. Caught the others on fleas.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice fish and sunset yesterday!


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

nice sunset


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

What was the water clearity?


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

It was really clear considering the big surf


----------



## mikeinsugarland (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice sunset pic .. Where is this ??


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish way to get out there and get'em. Thank God I'm off this weekend , I'm starting to have withdrawal symptoms from lack of fishing.


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

We were straight out at Avenida 14


----------

